# This years "deer hunt"



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

For almost my entire working life, I would take a vacation around the general deer hunt. I wouldn't always have a tag, but would come anyways to help family with their hunt and most importantly, spend time with family and good friends. I guess it is just something in my biological clock. Well, this year for a variety of reasons, the buddy I do most of my big game hunting with and I decided to just buy a point for general deer. I didn't draw any other tags, so no hunting for me this year. Nevertheless, I still decided to take a few days off this week like I normally would.

Here is how my "hunt" went.

The first day, I wrestled this fish onto the float tube.



I went ahead and kept it. I still have mixed feelings about doing it, but it provided 3 nice packages of red meated goodness.





The next day, the fish were a little smaller, but were a bit prettier. I never tire of chunky fall brookies.









The next day, I spent the day doing stuff with my wife and family. Sorry, no pics.

Then my brother and I tried to hike to the top of the world. Well, the top of a certain part of the Wasatch range. ;-)



Anybody fish here before?



And higher yet.





This was not something I would expect to find at 10,300 feet on October 15th.



Finally, I stopped by the stream for a couple hours on the way home. These pictures were taken specifically for Garyfish.;-)





Good luck to all you guys heading out on the hunt this week. May you find what you are looking for.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish! 

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't think there were fish in that lake?-------SS


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I didn't think there were fish in that lake?-------SS


Yep, there are. Brookies, shiner minnows, and (word is) a few lake trout, believe it or not. They are working on the dam, so they currently have the lake drawn down to the natural lake level.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

great stuff, wow


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of me! Love your report. Fishing on the deer opener. OUTSTANDING!

One year many many years ago, my son was barely 3 years old. He and I went to fish Strawberry on the morning of the deer hunt opener. We pulled into the Ladders area just before daylight and right there staring at us were 3 little bucks - one spike and two forks. Well, we got out and fished a good part of the morning and managed to catch a few fish in between throwing rock and trying to catch some crawdads. Those little bucks just hung around the fishing area all morning - probably until around 10:30 or 11. It was outstanding!

Fishing in the fall is GREAT! Thanks for sharing, even if you were "bait fishing." ;-)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, she's really down.

Great cutthroat and pretty brookies! My kind of deer hunt.


----------

